# How many Piriton do I give?



## popsicle (9 June 2009)

I am giving Poppy some Piriton to try to establish (before vet does any more) if she has an allergy.  I have read about giving Piriton.  Anyone know how many I should give her?  She weighs around 565kg.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (9 June 2009)

Speak to your vet - they will be able to give you a suitable dose.


----------



## PopStrop (9 June 2009)

Don't know, but I spoke to my vet today about piriton, and I'm to give my little one (157kg) one a day, half it makes her drowsy, or up it to two for a few days if no effect on her hayfever. 
Hope that helps, although it probably doesn't! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I'd prob ask the vet for correct dose - as I did!


----------



## popsicle (9 June 2009)

I thought the vet might tell me not to give them to her or that they had something better (IOW more expensive) that I should give her!


----------



## Britestar (9 June 2009)

My small cob was getting 4 tabs twice daily. Vet recommended dose.


----------



## Wiz (9 June 2009)

I think but can't be 100% that my horse who I gave antihistamines to for hives had better reponse to Piriteze - whihc are the one a day ones for humans and have a different anti histamine in them.  I gave him 2 twice a day when they were at worst - but didn't get that dosage from vet just guessed as I thiknk a lot of vets will say it makes no difference but certainly seemed to help


----------



## PopStrop (10 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I thought the vet might tell me not to give them to her or that they had something better (IOW more expensive) that I should give her!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Well, I just rung my vet up, said my pony's got a running nose and eyes when she goes outside and is itching her face a lot - how many piriton do give her?


----------



## kickandshout (13 June 2009)

i was told by a vet to give a 16.2 cleveland bay mare with an awful allergic reaction to rat urine 12 tablets a day but after two days she was so woozy we had to cut it down. i think she was on about 8 if i remember correctly.
definitely take advice from your vet for dosage but you might need to adjust according to your horses reaction.
similar to horses when using bute - to some it has great effect and other not a lot.


----------

